# All WMA need this



## Darrenlee03 (Dec 4, 2015)

this post is so I can get some opinions and other ideas, also just food for thought. Please feel free to let me know if you disagree. I think it would be wise for WMAs and possibly even all the different entrances to each main trail head or entrance to have a sign/ board that has a map of that area and thumbtacks so hunters can mark where they plan to hunt for the day so other hunters can 1. Decrease the chance of possibly getting shot at. 2. Not waste their time walking out to a spot that is already taken. 3. hunters decrease the chance of having their hunt interrupted. This is my first year hunting and so far I have yet to have anyone walk up on me, although I have heard another hunter walking around and coughing close by. I did accidentally walk up on someone that was tucked in some brush In a field, he signaled when I got about 100yards so I slowly and queitly Turned around, I felt aweful.. So maps with thumbtacks a good idea?


----------



## shaynepaul708 (Dec 5, 2015)

We always take reflector tab zoploc bag and write a note with number of hunters date and general direction worked great so far usually leave phone number to get several text saying thanks for note and good luck


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Dec 5, 2015)

I doubt it would work. Got to many people coming and going. On a side not I wish they would post when work on a trail is being done. I walked in to a saddle yesterday on war woman. 40 min walk, most was on a closed road then up into the saddle. Sitting there on good sign and at 8am I hear a truck doors slamming And horn blowing, guys talking. Here they come right up through where I was sitting. They had a dang excavator sitting on the other side of the gap. Opened the gate, drove up into the sogrum plot and parked right were a fresh scrape line was. They had the papers laying on the dash of the truck. Would have been nice to have seen them posted at the end of the road where they should have been. Would have saved 6 hrs of scouting and a wasted morning hunt.


----------



## REB 73 (Dec 5, 2015)

Then you got people that will try to steal your spot that  why it first  come  bases.


----------



## diamondback (Dec 5, 2015)

What's wrong with first come first serve ? 

There will always be problems as long as folks do not respect other hunters. If someone is parked at a spot ,move on. How hard it this to do ?

I've hunted wma public land for 20 years and the arrogance and disrespect some people show other sportsman never seizes to amaze me.

Problems that would likely occur with what you suggest. I found a good spot, so I think I will stay pinned in all week so I can get there next week end and no one will disturb my area. Or I forgot to pin out.

Same with all the folks that litter up the place by stringing up flagging tape or even seen do not enter tape across trails. Problem is most are too lazy to remove the tape. How do I know if they were even there unless they are parked there.

Folks just need to get over being lazy. They want to be able to sleep late and get in their stand at shooting light. They want to be able to leave their stand on the tree instead of taking in and out with them. And they don't want to do the legwork and find back up spots to go to if their spot is taken. Some are so lazy they hang out and see who signs out deer at the check station and then ride around looking for those folks spots.


----------



## Darrenlee03 (Dec 5, 2015)

I agree with first come first serve however most parking areas and trail heads are access points to many different spots on the WMA.  When I walked up on the hunter in the brush there was a large parking lot, multiple different trail heads that stemmed from that parking lot, and one other car. There was no way for me to tell where he was located. You're right about the tape, saw that today at berry, tape everywhere! 

Everyone's responses are making valid points.. I guess I want to believe everyone is honest and respectful but I should know better ha.

Coincidently I had someone attempt to walk up on my spot today, I flashed my light and they turned around and kept walking on the trail. I can't say I blame them for walking up on me because the area is huge! Lots of food plots, and trails, would he/she not have walked up on me if they knew I was there ? But like I said the other points made by y'all make sense and I agree


----------



## sghoghunter (Dec 5, 2015)

I wish they would have numbers or letters on blocks like they do on sapelo island.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Dec 5, 2015)

What about WMA where you can access it by water as well?


----------



## Offroadtek (Dec 7, 2015)

Dustin Pate said:


> What about WMA where you can access it by water as well?



Drop a orange buoy every 20 yards so you don't get lost.


----------



## Meat Hunter (Dec 7, 2015)

Disagree, many WMA-s and forest service roads are entrances to thousands of acres of land. I really can't tell you where I am going to hunt so don't ask. I'll pick my hunting spot based on available cover, food and wind direction. If you want all of those rules and pins you need to go back to your club and hunt your assigned tree stand on your planted food plot. Public land hunting is none of those things. If I see another hunter I keep on walking. I will not bother another hunter or infringe on his area, but public land is just that, public. Anyone can come in these areas and walk around. i.e. nature lovers, horse people, etc. not just hunters. Hunt deep and hunt hard and you wont see too many other hunters.


----------



## bigd75 (Dec 28, 2015)

First year really hunting public land in my opinion people should get 2 flags with their name. Flag 2 spots if u want to move take ur flag down move it, if u leave it after hunt they mail u a ticket for litter. I've noticed people flagging 5or6 spots writing on flags that there is 4 hunter when in reality there is only 2 kinda ****y if u ask me.


----------



## bigd75 (Dec 28, 2015)

Also if I drive 4 hours to take my son on a quota hunt arrive 2 days early to scout and then u show up the day of hunt why think u can take our spot just because u get there that morning before we do. This happened think he was just mad my 10 year old tagged out in a day and half. We put in the work, people r just lazy in my opinion


----------



## Meat Hunter (Jan 18, 2016)

*WMA etiquette*

What if I scouted the same area that you did and have no idea that you scouted it? If I am there before you that's unfortunate but I will probably not move. Again, public land is public, nothing personal. What I don't understand is the guy that places a treestand at the bottom of a tree and thinks that he he owns that portion of the WMA even if he not there. Then he wants to complain that I am in the same area and I never saw his stand. Again public land.


----------



## diamondback (Jan 18, 2016)

bigd75 said:


> Also if I drive 4 hours to take my son on a quota hunt arrive 2 days early to scout and then u show up the day of hunt why think u can take our spot just because u get there that morning before we do. This happened think he was just mad my 10 year old tagged out in a day and half. We put in the work, people r just lazy in my opinion



So I went the weekend before the hunt and scouted the same area. In fact I start scouting wma land in jan. and feb .   And you wait until 2 days before the hunt and think you can claim my spot. 

Just making a point. It's public. Have back up spots . Be respectful of other people.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Jan 19, 2016)

These threads never get old.

what if 
what if 
what if
Isn't there a sticky on wma etiquette,yes written by the man himself

Default Beginner’s Guide to Hunting Public Land
Step 1- Pick up a copy of the current Guide to Georgia Hunting Seasons and Regulations (hereinafter “Guide”) or look at the guide on the web at www.georgiawildlife.com

Step 2- In the Guide, find the General WMA Regulations. Read this whole section 3 times. There are several things you may not be aware of such as not possessing buckshot on public land, except during designated dog-deer hunts.

Step 3- Choose an area you would like to hunt. There are several different types of public hunting land available including state managed Wildlife Management Areas (WMAs), National Forest (Federal), National Wildlife Refuges (Federal), State Parks (State), National Parks (Federal), and US Army Corps of Engineers (USACOE, Federal).

There is a locator map in the Guide to help you choose areas near you. Look the chosen area up to see the specific regulations for that area, they may differ widely. Federal areas are typically listed in a separate section after WMAs in the Guide.

All WMAs are partly or wholly managed by GA DNR-WRD, but the ownership of the land can vary and includes state-owned land, private land leased by the state, and federal land. For example, Cedar Creek is a WMA but the majority is owned by the Forest Service, so some Forest Service rules also apply such as No ATVs.

Step 4- Choose a species or group of species to hunt (deer, turkey, bear, small game, waterfowl, etc.) and choose a weapon type (archery, firearms, or primitive weapons) Under the WMA heading you will see the available dates for each species or group of species and weapon along with some additional and very important information. Most areas have far more restrictive dates than state seasons. I’ll define some terms now:

Quota (Q)- This means you have to apply online by a certain deadline and be selected in order to attend the hunt. The number indicates the number of slots available. There are no “stand-by” programs for most hunts, the number of selected hunters is already adjusted for “no-shows.”

Check-in (C)- This means you must first visit the check station and sign up for the hunt prior to hunting. For deer, you have to bring any deer you kill back to the check station to be weighed and measured by DNR personnel. DO NOT mark deer on your harvest record on Check-in hunts; you will be given bonus tags. Unless otherwise specified, there is a limit of 2 deer on Check-in hunts; only one of them may be a buck if there are antler restrictions on the particular WMA.

Sign-in (S)- This means you have to visit the check station and sign up for the hunt prior to hunting and you must sign out any game you kill yourself at the check station. Your deer harvest record and season bag limit applies on these hunts, carry a pen and mark your harvest record before moving the deer from where it fell. You may kill only 2 deer on hunts lasting fewer than 7 days.
Buck Only- This means you can only shoot antlered bucks, button-heads will get you a ticket.

Buck Only/Either Sex Last Day- This means you cannot kill an antlerless deer until the last day of the hunt. There may be several variations to this such as either sex last 2 days or last 3 days.

Quality Buck- This means the area has antler restrictions, so you need to check the special regulations for that area to see what they are. Some have a minimum of 4 points on one side, others must have a 15” spread or 16” main beam length to be legal. Typically you will have a one-buck limit on these hunts.

Either Sex- This means you can kill any type of deer for the duration of the hunt, but you are still subject to the bag limit.

Step 5- Read the special regulations. This section under each area heading will include site-specific rules that may not apply to other areas, such as antler restrictions on bucks.

Step 6- Purchase all required licenses. You will need a hunting license, WMA license (if hunting a WMA), Big Game license (if hunting Big Game), HIP permit (if hunting migratory birds), Federal and State Duck Stamp (if hunting Waterfowl), and any additional permits required for land outside of WMAs (some USACOE land requires a permit). A Sportsman’s or Lifetime License will cover all these except for the federal duck stamp, other federal permits, and state park quota hunt fees.

Step 6- Head to the check station and read all available signs. This is where you will find current information about any issues that have come up since the Guide was printed. You probably have to sign up anyway unless you’re small game hunting.

Step 7- Public Land Etiquette. There are no designated spots on public land, with only a few exceptions (such as blind areas on some waterfowl hunts or the island deer hunts). Because everything is “first come, first served” you need to do plenty of scouting in advance of a hunt and pick out several good spots (5 or more preferable). This will save you a heap of heartache in the wee hours of the morning when there’s a truck parked in your only spot. It should be widely known and accepted that if someone beats you to an area, you gracefully bow out and move on; that doesn’t mean walk another 100 yards and start climbing a tree. If you can still see another hunter from the stand, you’re probably too close. Likewise, always expect the possibility that another hunter will walk in on you. In this case, politely flash your light or whistle if it’s daylight and the other will likely move on. There will sometimes be the occasion that someone is not aware of these common courtesies or simply doesn’t care; just remember that you have access to hunt 1 million acres of prime land for the nominal fee of $19. If it’s daylight and someone walks past you don’t get discouraged, I’ve seen tons of huge bucks killed because a late hunter arriving in the woods jumped the buck out of cover and he ran past the next guy that was already set up. A good rule of thumb for avoiding other hunters is to stay away from trucks. Unless it’s a large parking area that is a single access point for hundreds of acres, you shouldn’t park next to anyone else and risk disturbing them. Here are a few other little “Dos and Don’ts”:

-Don’t skybust, you will not kill a duck or dove from 100 yards away, wait until you think you could hit it with a rock.

-Do sight in your rifle, some days I’ve been at a check station and seen as high as 50% of deer gut shot or shot multiple times.

-Do bring a deer cart; it will make your life much easier unless you’re Paul Bunyan or a glutton for punishment. Hand trucks and dragging tarps make adequate substitutes for the budget conscious like myself.

-Do bring a climbing stand (w/ harness), mobility is key to being successful and your risk of having a stand stolen is higher if you leave it in the woods.

-Don’t cordon off spots with signs and tons of flagging tape that you have no intention of picking up when you leave. This is litter and there are no designated spots. In fact, some hunters will target those spots thinking they are better and try to beat you there or deliberately walk in on you.

-Don’t gut your deer and throw the guts or carcass on the roadside or campground. Gut it where it drops, or drag any unusable parts into the woods 30 or 40 yards away from other hunters.

-Don’t knowingly try to cut someone off to a bird when turkey hunting. There’s nothing worse than working a bird and have someone run in and spook him. If you hear 5 owl tooters and crow cackles all honking at the same gobbler, it’s best to move on to another spot.

Step 8- A few other little odds and ends. 

-Dove dates are typically only listed for WMAs that have dove fields. You can still hunt doves on other WMAs when small game dates and state dove season coincide. 

-For small game animals not specifically listed, they may be hunted when WMA small game dates for the area you are hunting and state season for that animal coincide, unless otherwise specified. This generally applies to rabbits, quail, squirrels, woodcock, snipe, grouse, waterfowl, foxes, bobcats, crows, alligators (quota only), marsh hens, and raccoons.

-You can only kill bears on WMAs that specifically list a season for them.

-Coyotes and feral hogs can be taken during any open season only with the legal weapons for that season, unless otherwise specified. 

-Nongame unprotected species may only be taken during small game dates. This generally includes armadillos, groundhogs, beavers, starlings, English sparrows, and pigeons. You’ll have to resist the temptation to blast an armadillo with your 30-06 during deer season.

-Bicycles are great tools for accessing remote areas for turkey and small game seasons.

-You can’t take ATVs off-road, so they don’t do you much good even where they are allowed. 

You should already know all the information in Step 8 since you read the General WMA Regulations 3 times.


----------



## Barebowyer (Jan 26, 2016)

Looks like you covered it.  Just a reminder too, "It's public land."  Common sense isn't so common these days!

be safe and shoot straight!


----------



## ripplerider (Jan 29, 2016)

bigd75 said:


> Also if I drive 4 hours to take my son on a quota hunt arrive 2 days early to scout and then u show up the day of hunt why think u can take our spot just because u get there that morning before we do. This happened think he was just mad my 10 year old tagged out in a day and half. We put in the work, people r just lazy in my opinion



How is it "your spot"? Its public land after all! What if he's been hunting that area for yrs. and yrs. and scouted it out this yr 3 days before the hunt? How do you think he feels when he makes the effort to get there early and YOU walk in on him? I'm glad we dont have this kind of drama in the mtns I cant understand this kind of thinking. Great post semi-pro.


----------

